

Can GLSL macro expansion do this? - dualogy
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10467672/can-glsl-macro-expansion-do-this

======
marshray
I wonder what are the odds that the OP has benchmarked both f * f * f * f * f
and pow(f, 5) and found the former to be faster in his application?

------
richo
How is this news?

